# fuel level sender unit help?



## LOBITO (Jul 5, 2008)

I own a 2004 SE X-Trail, and the fuel gauge isnt working. I asked why and a friend of mine told me that the fuel level sender unit was the problem. i want to replace it but here in Mexico I only can find it with a Nissan dealer and is expensive ( $270 USD). I would like to know if anyone knows if i can find it in the USA and where or if that unit is the same for other nissan car or SUV and ask for it using that model of that car o SUV.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Its too bad; there was one available a few weeks ago by a member here, JimTur, but he mentioned he already sold all his parts.


This is what you need:


perhaps you can find it in a crap yard from another X-Trail...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> perhaps you can find it in a crap yard from another X-Trail...


He shouldn't expect to find much in a "crap" yard and certainly not an exy part. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

oooooops  sorry. I think I wont edit that one for prosperity.


----------

